# menz power lock under coli 845



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

I've already done a search and drawn a blank . So, regarding longevity and protection .Menz power lock topped off with 845 .Is it an acceptable combination. I should point out all I want is protection to see the car through winter . It's a new car so all it has on at the moment is the dealer applied rubbish . I'll do a proper detail spring time depending on mother nature of course TIA
Darren


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

GSV thanks for taking the time to find the video for me I appreciate it . I had a look around yt and it seems some swear by mixing the 2 . I think it might be a case of try it and see . Thanks again 
Daz


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

zippo said:


> GSV thanks for taking the time to find the video for me I appreciate it . I had a look around yt and it seems some swear by mixing the 2 . I think it might be a case of try it and see . Thanks again
> Daz


No problem. If you do try it please post your results. I'd be interested in the results.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Not answering the OP queston but today I layerd Dodo Juice Future Armour over Colli...... Wowzer, didn't need to buff, it flashed in an instant. 

Very impressed considering I've read some horror stories about it's smearing.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

BarryAllen said:


> Not answering the OP queston but today I layerd Dodo Juice Future Armour over Colli...... Wowzer, didn't need to buff, it flashed in an instant.
> 
> Very impressed considering I've read some horror stories about it's smearing.


True, you may not have answered my question but you've given me an insight in to a product I didn't know existed. I all ready have the Menz and Colli but now you've given me a recommendation . All that's needed now is someone to tell me about its durability ( the main reason for the colli and menz) Cheers Barry 
Daz


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Menzerna durability, bottled by Jescar in America.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Cheers Andy . I cringed at the scratch test


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

If i was to use those 2 Daz, i would do it the other way colli followed by menzerna


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Nah, deffo Powerlock followed by Collinite. Menzerna is a sealant, so will need to bond to the paint directly. The Collinite is a wax so will be happy enough to be thrown on top. Also, the Collinite is supposed to have great longevity, so that's a good one to have on top for winter.

Just do it, then have a bottle of CarPro Hydro2 on standby in case it fails before winter is up! Nothing is easier to apply than Hydro2 (or other similar wet coat type sealants).

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

MBRuss said:


> Nah, deffo Powerlock followed by Collinite. Menzerna is a sealant, so will need to bond to the paint directly. The Collinite is a wax so will be happy enough to be thrown on top. Also, the Collinite is supposed to have great longevity, so that's a good one to have on top for winter.
> 
> Just do it, then have a bottle of CarPro Hydro2 on standby in case it fails before winter is up! Nothing is easier to apply than Hydro2 (or other similar wet coat type sealants).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


just because it says wax on the bottle doesn't automatically make it a wax. 845 is a sealant and is strong solvent based, 845 will remove tar from paint, what do you think it will do to menzerna. when using 2 different products its always the durable one first.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Really? I thought it had a high Carnauba content? Looks like it!

I haven't layered it myself yet, or even used the 845 that I have, but did buy Powerlock and 845 to layer, based on multiple recommendations online. All the ones I saw said Powerlock followed by 845.

Not that it's any indication that those people are right of course. So much misinformation in detailing. Still see people recommending waxing glass and "conditioning" modern leather.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> Really? I thought it had a high Carnauba content? Looks like it!


According to the first video it might be high in carnauba but it appears it also contains solvents that makes it go on easy.

Also reason for not using on unprotected plastic as it probably contains petroleum distillates.

Also reason for making sure power lock has had time to cure else it will get removed.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

MBRuss said:


> Really? I thought it had a high Carnauba content? Looks like it!
> 
> I haven't layered it myself yet, or even used the 845 that I have, but did buy Powerlock and 845 to layer, based on multiple recommendations online. All the ones I saw said Powerlock followed by 845.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt put 845 over anything, its too solvent heavy. the fact that it wasnt actually formulated for car paint, but actually cabling will also give you some idea of what quality of product is in it. the look is one of the most sterile wich again will show how much carnauba is in the recipe. Its a very old school product.


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

cheekymonkey said:


> I wouldnt put 845 over anything, its too solvent heavy. the fact that it wasnt actually formulated for car paint, but actually cabling will also give you some idea of what quality of product is in it. the look is one of the most sterile wich again will show how much carnauba is in the recipe. Its a very old school product.


Yep old school, but does a job:










Found that on:

https://www.a1-forum.co.uk/a1forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=9264


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Why not just powerlock and nothing else, i just dont understand why people top wax or sealants with another one, just seems to be a waste of product and money


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Why not just powerlock and nothing else, i just dont understand why people top wax or sealants with another one, just seems to be a waste of product and money


Longevity ..


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

BarryAllen said:


> Yep old school, but does a job:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


depends on what you class as a job


----------

